# ما هي نظرة المسيحية لما بعد الموت



## anis.7r (19 أبريل 2011)

ممكن واحد يشرح لي كيف ينظر المسيحيون إلى الآخرة أي ما بعد الموت لأنني 
بحثت بالمنتدى عن مواضيع تتكلم في هذا و لم أجد و كل ما وجدته أن المؤمنين 
هم في ملكوت الله و لم أفهم معنى ملكوت الله هل هو بالمعنى الذي عندنا نحن 
المسلمين أن هناك جنة و نار و أن في الجنة ألوان من النعيم و في النار ألوان 
من الجحيم. . 
أن أعرف أن هناك فرق كبير جدا بين نظرة المسيحيين للآخرة و بين نظرة 
المسلمين لها و كل ما أريد معرفته هو شرح بسيط لمعنى الحياة في ملكوت 
الله و كيف يحيى المؤمن هناك و معنى الملكوت بالذات لأن تفسير الحياة 
الآخرة عندنا جنة و نار كما ذكرت و أن في الجنة نعيم تم تقريبه إلى أذهاننا 
و مخيلاتنا بما نلمسه داخل أحاسيسنا في حياتنا الدنيا و هي ليست 
بالضرورة أنها تأخذ شكلها و مفهومها و أعلاها رؤية الله سبحانه و تعالى و 
كذلك في الجحيم عذاب ليس كالعذاب. . 
إذا ممكن شرح أو رابط فيه ما أبحث عنه و آسف للدخول في الموضوع بسؤال 
آخر لأني رأيت أنه لربما له علاقة قريبة منه و شكرا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أبريل 2011)

*عذاب الأشرار وآلامهم:

يقول الرب عنهم "فيمضي هؤلاء إلي عذاب أبدي، والأبرار إلي حياة أبدية (مت 25: 46). ويقول أيضاً "يرسل إبن الإنسان ملائكته فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر وفاعلي الإثم، ويطرحونهم في أتون النار. هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان. حينئذ يضئ الأبرار كالشمس في ملكوت أبيهم" (مت 13: 41، 42). ما أشد هذا العذاب الأبدي الذي لا ينتهي، في بكاء وصرير الأسنان في الظلمة الخارجية، وفي لهيب النار، يزيده ألماً تلك المقارنة التي تعقد بين حال الأشرار وحال الأبرار. يصف بولس حالتهم فيقول ".. سيعاقبون بهلاك أيدي من وجه الرب ومن مجد قوته، متي جاء ليتمجد في قديسيه ويتعجب منه في جميع المؤمنين" (2 تس 1: 9، 10). ويقول أيضاً "سخط وغضب، شده وضيق، علي كل نفس إنسان يفعل الشر اليهودي أولاً ثم اليوناني. ومجد وكرامة وسلام لكل من يفعل الصلاح.." (رؤ 2: 8-10). لا شك أننا نخاف ونرتعش حينما نسمع هذا الرسول القديس يقول: "فإنه إن أخطأنا باختيارنا - بعدما أخذنا معرفة الحق - لا تبقي بعد ذبيحة عن الخطايا بل قبول دينونة مخيف وغيره نار عتيده أن تأكل المضادين" (عب 10: 26، 27). ويعلل الرسول ذلك قائلاً "من خالف ناموس موسي، فعلي شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة. فكم عقاباً أشر تظنون أنه يحسب مستحقاً من داس ابن الله وحسب دم العهد الذي قدس به دنساً وازدري بروح النعمة فإننا نعرف الذي قال: لي الإنتقام أنا أجازي يقول الرب، وأيضاً الرب يدين شعبه مخيف هو الوقوع في يدي الله الحي" (عب 10: 31) والقديس يوحنا الحبيب، الرسول المشهور بحديثة المستفيض عن محبة الله، يتحدث في رؤياه عن البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت" (رو 21: 8). ويصف عقاب الخاطئ فيقول "سيشرب من حمو غضب الله المصبوب صرفاً في كأس غضبه، ويعذب بنار وكبريات أمام الملائكة القديسين وأمام الخروف. ويصعد دخان عذابهم إلي الأبدين. ولا تكون راحة نهاراً وليلاً" (رو 14:10، 11). "وسيعذبون نهاراً وليلاً إلي أبد الآبدين" (رؤ 20: 10). ويشرح كمثال لهذا العذاب عقوبة بابل الزانية فيقول "بقدر ما مجدت نفسها وتنعمت، بقدر ذلك أعطوها عذاباً وحزناً.. وسيبكي وينوح عليها ملوك الأرض الذين زنوا وتنعموا حينما ينظرون دخان حريقها واقفين من بعيد لأجل خوف عذابها قائلين: ويل ويل" (رؤ 18: 17- 10). ما أرهب تلك الدينونة. من أجل هذا وضعت الكنيسة المقدسة، أن يقال في صلاة الستار يا رب إن دينونتك لمرهوبة، إذ تحشر الناس، ويقف الملائكة وتفتح الأسفار، وتكشف الأعمال، وتفحص الأفكار. أية إدانة تكون إدانتي أنا المضبوط في الخطايا، من يطفئ لهيب النار عني، أن لم ترحمني أنت يا محب البشر..". والله لا يرحم الخاطئ، إلا إذا كان يتوب..*


----------



## anis.7r (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك أخي سامح ماسماتكس و حسب ما فهمت أن هناك نوع من الاتفاق 
حول عذاب شرار الناس في النار و بالنار و لكنك لم تذكر لي حال المؤمنين في 
ملكوت الله، أقصد نمط حياتهم الأبدية و نعيمها أو أنه ليس له تعبير تقريبي إلى 
فكرنا (و عقولنا) عن كيف يكون؟ يا ريت لو تلخيص مبسط لتوصيل الفهم و شكرا 
لك مرة أخرى


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2011)

*هذة هى طبيعة حياتنا فى المدينة السماوية بعد الموت 

رؤيا يوحنا 21 

* *1 ثم رأيت سماء    جديدة وارضا جديدة لان السماء الاولى والارض    الاولى مضتا والبحر لا يوجد فيما بعد.*
*2 وانا يوحنا رأيت    المدينة المقدسة اورشليم الجديدة نازلة من السماء    من عند الله مهيأة كعروس مزينة لرجلها.*
*3 وسمعت صوتا    عظيما من السماء قائلا هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس وهو    سيسكن معهم وهم يكونون له شعبا والله نفسه يكون    معهم الها لهم.*
*4 وسيمسح الله كل    دمعة من عيونهم والموت لا يكون فيما بعد ولا يكون    حزن ولا صراخ ولا وجع فيما بعد لان الامور الاولى قد    مضت.*
*5 وقال الجالس على    العرش ها انا اصنع كل شيء جديدا.وقال لي اكتب فان    هذه الاقوال صادقة وامينة.*
*6 ثم قال لي قد    تم.انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية.انا اعطى    العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا.*
*7 من يغلب يرث كل    شيء واكون له الها وهو يكون لي ابنا.*


*وهذة هى طبيعتنا الجديدة الممجدة التى سنأخذها كما قال الرب يسوع 
*


*حينئذ يضئ  الأبرار      كالشمس فى ملكوت أبيهم".

كما ترى كل شئ سيصبح جديدا وسيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيوننا ولا يوجد موت و الم وسنكون كالشمس نضئ فى ملكوت الله 

حتى جسدنا سيتغير الى جسد ممجد  

**سيـــــــــــــــــغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده(في21:3*

*نحن الان نعرف بعض المعرفة ونعلم بعض العلم لكن وقتها سنعرف ونرى كل شئ وجها لوجه كما يقول الكتاب *
 
​


----------



## Twin (20 أبريل 2011)

anis.7r قال:


> ممكن واحد يشرح لي كيف ينظر المسيحيون إلى الآخرة أي ما بعد الموت لأنني بحثت بالمنتدى عن مواضيع تتكلم في هذا و لم أجد و كل ما وجدته أن المؤمنين
> هم في ملكوت الله و لم أفهم معنى ملكوت الله هل هو بالمعنى الذي عندنا نحن
> المسلمين أن هناك جنة و نار و أن في الجنة ألوان من النعيم و في النار ألوان
> من الجحيم. .
> ...



*طبعاً هناك فرق شاسع بين نظرتنا كأولاد لله للملكوت أو حياة م بعد القيامة عامة ونظرة أي إنسن أخر بأختلاف خلفيته وعقيدته *
*نحن نراها حياة مجيدة ومجدها في وجودنا مع الرب يسوع فقط لآننا سنكون كملائكته نحيا كالملائكة ونسبح مثلهم ونعيش كيفما يعشون .... أما النار الأبدية ... فهي لأبليس وجنوده ومن أرادها من بني البشر الذين رفضوا عمل المسيح يسوع بعمله في داخلهم ناكرينه *

*عامة ... الموضوع قد يطول شرحه ... وأنا أري أن ليس لك غير الكتاب المقدس وتفاسيره ..... ولك بعض الروابط *

مستحقُّو *الملكوت*
مدعُوُّو *الملكوت*
*الملكوت* العملي
انتظار *الملكوت*
أمثلة *الملكوت*
أمثلة *الملكوت*
ملكوت الله، ملكوت السموات، 

الجَحِيم
جَهَــنَّـــــــــــــم *النـــــــــــار*! 

*بعد أن تنتهي من القراءة تفضل وأطرح ما تريد*​


----------



## emad62 (20 أبريل 2011)

ممكن واحد يشرح لي كيف ينظر المسيحيون إلى الآخرة أي ما بعد الموت

*ماشى يا انيس تحت امرك حبيبى*​بحثت بالمنتدى عن مواضيع تتكلم في هذا 
و لم أجد و 
كل ما وجدته أن المؤمنين 
هم في ملكوت الله
و لم أفهم معنى ملكوت الله 
هل هو بالمعنى الذي عندنا نحن 
المسلمين أن هناك جنة و نار و أن في الجنة ألوان من النعيم و في النار ألوان 
من الجحيم. . 

أن أعرف أن هناك فرق كبير جدا بين نظرة المسيحيين للآخرة 
و بين نظرة 
المسلمين لها 
و كل ما أريد معرفته هو شرح بسيط لمعنى الحياة في ملكوت 
الله 
و كيف يحيى المؤمن هناك 
و معنى الملكوت بالذات لأن تفسير الحياة 
الآخرة عندنا جنة و نار 
كما ذكرت و أن في الجنة نعيم تم تقريبه إلى أذهاننا 
و مخيلاتنا بما نلمسه داخل أحاسيسنا في حياتنا الدنيا و هي ليست 
بالضرورة أنها تأخذ شكلها و مفهومها و أعلاها رؤية الله سبحانه و تعالى و 
كذلك في الجحيم عذاب ليس كالعذاب. . 
إذا ممكن شرح أو رابط فيه ما أبحث عنه و آسف للدخول في الموضوع بسؤال 
آخر لأني رأيت أنه لربما له علاقة قريبة منه و شكرا 








*بص حضرتك انت واقع فى مشكله بسيطه ومصعبها على نفسك*
*ليه *
*لانك تقارن بين جنه المسلمين وملكوت المسحيين*
*وتريد ان تعرف معنى ملكوت الله وترجع به الى مرجيعه مطابقه للمفاهم الاسلاميه*

*اولا نترك المفهوم الاسلامى لك تفسره كما يحلو لك ولا نخلط بين الامريين حتى لا تتشت*

*ثاثيا حتى تعرف معنى ملكوت السموات عند المسيحيين*

*يحب ان تعرف فكره المسيحى عن الموت الجسدى الترابى*

*ثالثا يجب ان تعرف لماذا يدخل الانسان الى الملكوت  وكيف يدخل الى الجحيم*​


----------



## anis.7r (20 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 و Twin أشكركما كثيرا على ردودكما الطيبة و المفيدة 
و على الروابط الرائعة من الأخ Twin و التي جاري الاطلاع عليها الآن. . 

الأخ emad62 نعم كما ذكرت عن المقارنة و هذا ما نعاني منه حيث 
كل ما نخوض في موضوع للاستفسار عن شيء تأتي حالة مقارنة 
لا إرادية إلى أذهاننا بناءا على ما لدينا من اعتقاد و محاولة منا 
لتبسيط الفكرة و لهذا أعتقد أنه يَلزمني معرفة فكرة الموت الجسدي 
الترابي كما قلت أنت و فكرة الثالوث و المحبة و غيرها من أركان 
الديانة المسيحية و أظنني تسرعت في وضع هذا السؤال قبل 
أسئلة كثيرة أهم منه و شاكر لكم اهتمامكم


----------



## emad62 (20 أبريل 2011)

الأخ emad62 نعم كما ذكرت عن المقارنة و هذا ما نعاني منه حيث 
كل ما نخوض في موضوع للاستفسار عن شيء تأتي حالة مقارنة 
لا إرادية إلى أذهاننا بناءا على ما لدينا من اعتقاد و محاولة منا 
لتبسيط الفكرة و لهذا أعتقد أنه يَلزمني معرفة فكرة الموت الجسدي 
الترابي كما قلت أنت و فكرة الثالوث و المحبة و غيرها من أركان 
الديانة المسيحية و أظنني تسرعت في وضع هذا السؤال قبل 
أسئلة كثيرة أهم منه و شاكر لكم اهتمامكم 

الاخ انيس
تانى عايز تصعبها على نفسك ليه نخلص موضوع وتفهمه
تقتنع او لا تقتنع هذا شانك
نخلص الاول موت الموت والقبامه عند المسيحى ثم ندخل الى الثتليث والتوحيد
لانه لايوجد شى اسمه الثالوث
تعالى نتكلم عن فكره الموت الجسدى الترابى عند المسيحى
اولا
الله تعالى اعطنا الحياه على الارض حتى نعمرها ولانه يحب البشر خلق الانسان
لا ليعبده وانما خلق الله الانسان لانه تعالى يحب البشر
ثم ينتهى التراب ويعود الى حيث اتى من التراب
تبقى الروح ولان الروح من الله لانه حين خلق الله الانسان نفخ فيه من روحه نسمه حياه
اذن روح الانسان من الله تعالى
لهذا هى التى تجازى وتحاسب
بص اى حد يوصف لك ملكوت الله وكيف يكون يضحك عليك
يعنى اللى يقولك ملكوت الله فيه كراسى ذهب واريكه فضه وشجر ونخيل وخمر وعسل
كل ده كلام فارع 
لانه حين تكلم بولس الرسول عن الملكوت قال
ما لم تره عين وما لم تسمع به اذن وما لم يخطر على قلب بشر
يعنى ملكوت الله والنعيم الذى فيه يفوق تصور الجميع

لكننا متاكدين اننا نكون فى حضره الله
وفى مجلسه
اما الجحيم وما فيه من الالام
نحن لا نسعى اليه
لاننا نحب الله ونحاول ان نرضيه حتى نكون فى حضرته وفى مجلسه
ومن يخالف تعليم الله
يتبع تعاليم الشيطان
ولانه يتيع تعاليم الشيطان يكون ايضا معه يتعذب معه
لان النار والغذاب خلق من اجل الشيطان

بص ده كلام بسيط خالص نشرحه الى اطفالنا
حتى يفهوه بدون تعقيد


----------



## anis.7r (20 أبريل 2011)

هي نفس العبارة موجودة في الموروث الإسلامي_ 
" فيها ما لا عين رأت و لا أذن سمعت و لا خطر على قلب بشر"
و الكل مقتنع بهذا أن لا وجه تشابه بين هنا و هناك و كلنا 
لا نسعى أن نكون من أهل الجحيم و آلامه كما ذكرت و آسف 
لأنني أخطأت و كتبت ثالوث بدل تثليث لأنني لا زلت أقرأ 
عن هذه النقطة حتى أستوعبها و أستوعب الكثير من المفاهيم 
ردك الأخير مفهوم و يلخص ما أبحث عنه حول ما بعد الموت وفق 
المسيحية شكرا لك و أيضا فيه نقطة أخرى أشرت إليها تحتاج 
إلى فتح موضوع آخر حولها "خلق الإنسان لا ليعبده وإنما خلق 
الله الإنسان لأنه تعالى يحب البشر" لأنه يمنع التطرق إلى 
مواضيع متعددة في نفس الموضوع. .


----------



## anis.7r (20 أبريل 2011)

عفوا كنت قرأت أن هذه العبارة في الأصل من المسيحية 
" فيها ما لا عين رأت و لا أذن سمعت و لا خطر على قلب بشر" 
و لذا أتجاوزها و لا نتطرق إليها و النقاش عنها


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 أبريل 2011)

*المهم هو الوجود فى محضر الله وفى شركة حبيه معه لا يهمنا فى مكافأة الملكوت قدر الوجود فى حضرة الخالق المحب .*


----------



## anis.7r (20 أبريل 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *المهم هو الوجود فى محضر الله وفى شركة حبيه معه لا يهمنا فى مكافأة الملكوت قدر الوجود فى حضرة الخالق المحب .*


و هذا أعلى مراتب النعيم. .


----------



## emad62 (20 أبريل 2011)

anis.7r قال:


> هي نفس العبارة موجودة في الموروث الإسلامي_
> " فيها ما لا عين رأت و لا أذن سمعت و لا خطر على قلب بشر"
> و الكل مقتنع بهذا أن لا وجه تشابه بين هنا و هناك و كلنا
> لا نسعى أن نكون من أهل الجحيم و آلامه كما ذكرت و آسف
> ...


 

بص يا انيس انت مصمم تعقد مقارنه فى الجنه الاسلاميه
وملكوت الله فى فكر اولاد المسيح
انااشفق عليك فى هذه المقارنه

افكرك بنذه صغيره عن الجنه الاسلاميه
ارائك مرصوصه و.....
باب الكوثر وانهار العسل
والخمر واللبن وحور العين
والغلمان المخلدون
يا انيس 
مره اخرى
المقارنه ليس فى صالحك
انت طلبت ان تعرف مفهوم ملكوت الله
اوضخناه لك فى منتهى البساطه
ترجع تقولى
عندنا فى المفعوم الاسلامى
كذا وكذا 
يا انيس  لا تخلط الامور

اما مفهوم ان الله تعالى لم يخلق الانسان ليعبده

هل تعتقد ان الله تعالى يحتاح اليك او اليا كى نعبده
هل عبدتك لله تزيده او تنقصه
حاشا وكلا


----------



## anis.7r (21 أبريل 2011)

وصلت الفكرة شكرا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 أبريل 2011)

تستطيع حضرتك أن تقول أن ما عند سيادتك هو المقتبس من الإنجيل  ، وليس العكس

فالإنجيل  - بكل بساطة - أقدم بمئات السنين

ولكن المعنى فى الإنجيل مختلف عما تم إقتباسه

ففى الإنجيل المعنى روحانى سماوى ، بينما المقتبس لم يمكنه التفكير فى مستوى أعلى من غرئزه الجسدانية ، فجاء الإقتباس ساقطاً عن المعنى الأصلى


----------



## anis.7r (25 أبريل 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> فالإنجيل  - بكل بساطة - أقدم بمئات السنين


لا أحد ينكر ذلك و احتمال الاقتباس وارد بشدة لأنه يوجد الكثير من الشواهد 
في الإسلاميات تؤكد ذلك و خاصة في الجانب القصصي. .


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2011)

*اخ انيس ملكوت الله هو الله نفسه هو التواجد فى حضرة الله 
وليس المكافأت المادية الحسية 
خلاص انا عشنا بالمادة والحس بما يكفى 
جاء الوقت لنرتقى الى مافوق العالم المادى 
*


----------



## anis.7r (25 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اخ انيس ملكوت الله هو الله نفسه هو التواجد فى حضرة الله وليس المكافأت المادية الحسية
> خلاص انا عشنا بالمادة والحس بما يكفى
> جاء الوقت لنرتقى الى مافوق العالم المادى
> *


أختي Nancy2 نعم و هذا ما تؤكده كل ردود الإخوة الأعضاء في بعض 
من مواضيـعي و مواضيـع أخـرى و هو أمر مسلم به و لا خـلاف عليه


----------

